# Hi folks



## shadetree_1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Sorry to have been gone for so long guys but I have been in a bad place mentally and let my physical health go to hell since Linda passed away on Jan 25th, did not eat, did not sleep, drank too much, it has been pretty rough but I think I see a light at the end of the tunnel and this time I don't think it is another train that is going to kick my butt, played around on FB for a while, wasn't impressed, too much sniveling going on, sold a little wood but too much drama for me and as WB has been the one and only stable place that helped me keep my sanity throughout Linda's sickness and passing I had to get back here where people are people not drama queens and actually care about each other, so I'm back.

Hope I did not leave anyone hanging, not sure if I did as I said I've been pretty messed up, so if I did let me know! Beat me about the head and shoulders if you must but not to hard please I might bite back! I think I have taken up Linda's feisty where she left off, don't put up with monkey poop anymore, Life is too short!!

Joe

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 21, 2015)

Good to see you back. Don't hesitate to let us know if there is anything we can help with!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 21, 2015)

Joe, its nice to see your chain saw on the screen again. I've missed it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tom Smart said:


> Joe, its nice to see your chain saw on the screen again. I've missed it.



Thanks Tom but that is my 8 year old grandsons, poppy runs a Husky and he had to have a Husky, it makes saw noises and the rubber chain turns so he could be like poppy.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 21, 2015)

It's a tough thing to have to deal w Joe, glad to see you are back above the surface ! I'm know many of us have been concerned at not seeing you here pulling on Tony's @Tclem hairy toes .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 21, 2015)

Good to see you back Joe! You know we are here for you if you need anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 21, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> It's a tough thing to have to deal w Joe, glad to see you are back above the surface ! I'm know many of us have been concerned at not seeing you here pulling on Tony's @Tclem hairy toes .



Thank you for standing in for me my friend!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 21, 2015)

One big family here joe

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2015)

Good to see you back Joe! This is where you belong

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 21, 2015)

Good to see you back, Joe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 21, 2015)

You sounded a little low on the phone a few days ago Joe, looks like you've come up a bunch of notches! Don't go too easy on Tony because Henry's gotten soft lately. Even says nice things to him sometimes, it's really depressing. 

Glad to have you back!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Tclem said:


> One big family here joe



I know Tony, I was just pretty down and wasn't sure how to get back up, I know you were all here for me, but reaching out was not something I ever did, I always took care of everything myself and fixed it, this time I could not fix it and I felt like I had failed somehow because it was something I could not fix, I had to finally realized I had not failed it was just out of my control and I had to live with it, that was hard for me because I always fixed everything, just not this time.

Thanks little brother!

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You sounded a little low on the phone a few days ago Joe, looks like you've come up a bunch of notches! Don't go too easy on Tony because Henry's gotten soft lately. Even says nice things to him sometimes, it's really depressing.
> 
> Glad to have you back!



I'll have to remedy that! No more slack Henry lets get to it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 21, 2015)

Great to have you back -- now let's see some wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 21, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Great to have you back -- now let's see some wood! Chuck



Wood? I'll have to look on Kevins favorite source Wiki and see what wood is. Not sure I remember what it is.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 21, 2015)

Good to see ya Joe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 21, 2015)

Hey Joe, glad to see you back with us, I was just thinking this morning that we hadn't heard from you in a while, thought I might should give you a call....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 21, 2015)

Joe, definitely good having you back, you've been missed. Can't say that any of us would react much different from that kind of loss, but sure glad you saw the damage that course had before seriously affecting your own health.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 21, 2015)

Really glad to see you back Joe. You have been missed. Your struggles are very understandable and you need to always remember that you WB family is here to help you through.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Good bounce back bro. Keep that ball rolling. Come on, wood, sell, buy, trade, give away....Just don't burn it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Mar 21, 2015)

Joe, glad your back

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 21, 2015)

Glad to see you back. I've been worried about you since the last message you sent. You're certainly welcome to hit me up any time you need to talk.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 22, 2015)

Glad to see your name again. We missed you!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 22, 2015)

Hang in there Joe. It will get better. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2015)

Joe, I can't imagine what it's been like for you. Glad to see you back, if you need anything we're here for you! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 22, 2015)

Welcome back Joe...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 22, 2015)

Joe, it's good to see you posting again. None of us can know exactly what another person has been through, but we can guess that it's been a really hard couple of months for you. Best wishes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 22, 2015)

Joe BTW I think I remember Tony saying that he was gonna send you a LFRB full of wood while you were gone..


----------



## shadetree_1 (Mar 22, 2015)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> Joe BTW I think I remember Tony saying that he was gonna send you a LFRB full of wood while you were gone..



Yea he's told me that before and I ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2015)

Not sure what it is, but all of a sudden I feel like Tony-hunting! Welcome back, Joe!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

